# Chanterelles are coming up!!!



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

found 2 pounds in the last two days north of I-69

koby


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Might have to go and take a look.When I find them they are always full of grubs. :sad:


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Sounds good Koby!
Been picking them on and off for a couple of weeks now
just south of you.
I agree twohats, the bugs get them quick, but when they are popping good, I get a fair percentage of bugfree ones.
The ones I find in clay soil, are always buggy and grow the slowest, but the ones in sand type soils grow faster and gives you more of a chance to "beat the bugs".

The Black Trumpets and Cinnabars Chanterelles are up now too, and the bugs seem to hate them, which is great imo, since I like both of them quite a bit.

mike


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Michigan Mike said:


> Sounds good Koby!
> Been picking them on and off for a couple of weeks now
> just south of you.
> I agree twohats, the bugs get them quick, but when they are popping good, I get a fair percentage of bugfree ones.
> ...


 I'm going to look TODAY!!! Good luck guys.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

anybody got a picture of them/??????????


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I actually found a few of them messing around today, but my cell phones acting up. May have to do with the fact that I was soaked from head to toe in a thunderstorm looking for them:yikes::lol::lol:. If I can get my cell to work soon I'll post a pic. If not I'll be looking for them a few more times this week.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

woodie slayer said:


> anybody got a picture of them/??????????


Hi Ws
This is pretty much how they look when I find them.
http://mushroom-collecting.com/Pic063_copy4.jpg


mike


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

fasthunter said:


> I actually found a few of them messing around today, but my cell phones acting up. May have to do with the fact that I was soaked from head to toe in a thunderstorm looking for them:yikes::lol::lol:. If I can get my cell to work soon I'll post a pic. If not I'll be looking for them a few more times this week.


 
Congrats FH
Did you get a spore print on them?
When you cut the stem, look for little pin holes,
those are the ones with extra protein that I release.

They usually start at the bottom, so you can keep cutting up higher
and may find they did not make it to the cap yet.
The name of the game is "Beat the Bugs"
not "Eat the bugs"


mike


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Michigan Mike said:


> Congrats FH
> Did you get a spore print on them?
> When you cut the stem, look for little pin holes,
> those are the ones with extra protein that I release.
> ...


 Honestly I didn't spore print them. They were bright orangish yellow on top and the underside was white and not hollow. The underside had false gills that tapered to the stalk, they forked near the edge as well. When sliced down the middle they were white. They were in scattered bunches as well. I felt completely 100% comfortable with the ID. I did find a couple cinnibars as well. I tossed them because I wasn't 100% sure at the time though. Those were VERY bright orange and had the same false ridge characteristics, grew in moss, and were smaller. I'm trying to get a spore print on some boletes I found for fun though. 2 of the boletes didn't bruise when I cut them and they were white underneath. However, I'm not going to eat them because I don't know EXACTLY what they are. The other one bruised a bluish green when I cut it.(For sure garbage.) Also, a couple bugs never hurt anyone. One was really bad and I tossed it. If they are bad I won't touch them though

P.S- If you ever want a shrooming partner and are willing to check some new areas out let me know. There's a LOOOOOONG mushroom season ahead of us and I know you are more educated than I in IDing others. (Don't have to give up your spots...lol!!)


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Sounds good to me FH, but I still like to sporeprint any new shroom
before I try them for the first time, but that's just me.

Now I have found the lookalike to the chant(poison Jack O'latern) growing right near them from the ground and man do they look close.
I went to grab them as more chants but noticed a slight difference
thankfully.
Their colors vary from orange to yellow as do the chants.
The major difference is the false gills on chanterelles as you stated, the spore print between them is similar and the flesh of a Nasty Jack is pale orange compared to white of a chant..

Check out this lone Nasty Jack in this link.
http://missourimorels.blogspot.com/2007/05/chanterelles-chanterelles-should-be.html

Now here's a handfull of nice chanterelles for comparison
http://www.istockphoto.com/file_thu.../istockphoto_2164631_holding_chanterelles.jpg


Somehow when I see the following it seems to make them taste better.
http://www.earthy.com/Fresh_Chanterelle_Mushrooms_-__P67C30.cfm

Did you get a spore print on your bolete?

Mike


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Michigan Mike said:


> Sounds good to me FH, but I still like to sporeprint any new shroom
> before I try them for the first time, but that's just me.
> 
> Now I have found the lookalike to the chant(poison Jack O'latern) growing right near them from the ground and man do they look close.
> ...


 Honestly I feel comfortable with the chanterelle, but I'm interested in trying some others when I'm VERY comfortable down the road. Those ones are even more complicated to identify and I would 100% without a doubt sporeprint those babies. It's interesting that you mentioned the Jack O Lantern as well. When I first became interested in picking chanterelles it was last Sept. I picked a hen last fall and loved it so much that I became interested in others. While out I came across a clump of them growing off of the base of a stump. (Jack O Lanterns.) Not knowing chants weren't even up then I got all excited and my insticts told me not to take them anyways. I left them. Glad I did. Later on doing more research I found out they were Jack O Lanterns. They were orange in the middle, smelled good, and were really tempting. I would have felt like crap for a few days if I ate those. I'm actually interested in picking honeys for the first time this year. However, that is 100% without a doubt a shroom that I will spore print each and every single one EVERY time I pick them. For some reason ending up dead in the hospital, due to a galerina in less than a week doesn't sound good to me. Neither does a liver transplant.:SHOCKED::sad: Also, yes those prices make those chants taste better too. I'll be out looking for some again Friday!!:corkysm55


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Although I comfortable with iding honeys, I've never tried them for the same reason,way to many better ones out at the same time imo to
take a chance with them.

FH
when your looking for chants, keep an eye out for sweet tooths (aka,, Hedgehogs),
they are up in your area, are a real easy id, grow in the same habitat
as chants and are excellent table fare.
One of my favorites, just can never find enough of them to put some away for winter.
And the bugs hate them.


http://www.mushroomexpert.com/hydnum_repandum.html

Good luck on your hunt 
Mike


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Michigan Mike said:


> Although I comfortable with iding honeys, I've never tried them for the same reason,way to many better ones out at the same time imo to
> take a chance with them.
> 
> FH
> ...


 Yeah, my favorite I would feel so far to date would have to be the Hen of the woods. I've had a few different kinds now, but for some reason I can't get past the Hen deepfried in flour mixed with salt and pepper. (Also goes outstanding just cooked in food too!!!) Now back to the frying. Fried until it floats and golden brown then dipped in ranch dressing. You would NEVER want to eat another regular fried button cap mushroom again. My mouths watering now:lol:. Also, thanks for the info on the hedgehog. I WILL be keeping an eye out for those babies as well. Looks pretty idiot proof IDing as well. That's a good thing.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Hens are great and on the top of my list and I'll have definitely have to try them your way sometime!
They seem to go with everything, my favorite is lightly brushed with 
spiced olive oil on the grill with a bit of garlic and onions and then topped on a nice burger or steak. mmmm

Last year I picked 42 of the most pristine hens I ever found and
gave them to Family and Friends and everyone loved them
and always asked for more.lol
They dry and rehydrate well, so you can put enough away for the year
when there is a good year on them along with most other shrooms. 

Mike


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Michigan Mike said:


> Hens are great and on the top of my list and I'll have definitely have to try them your way sometime!
> They seem to go with everything, my favorite is lightly brushed with
> spiced olive oil on the grill with a bit of garlic and onions and then topped on a nice burger or steak. mmmm
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I still need to get a dehydrator. I actually froze a bunch last year and they froze really well.(Yeah, the one was really big..lol) I just had to use them right away after they thawed. (Freeze well, but don't like to sit long when they thaw.) I'm actually planning on getting a dehydrator very soon. Not only do I want to dehydrate a bunch of shrooms, buy I have this devilish idea of making some chocolate habanero-mango-pineapple fruit rollups!!:evilsmile:lol: (Chocolate as in the type of hab not actual chocolate either:lol

P.S- Hens go great with sherry chicken as well.


----------

